# Daddy's got some brand new shoes



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Okay they're old shoes. I bought them at the thrift store at half off, so about $2. I covered the parts I wanted to stay black with masking tape and spray painted the rest. The shoe laces is just orange yarn until I find orange round laces.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooohhhh, snazzy!:jol:

You need an orange zoot suit to go with those shoes.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally hot!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's the suit I'll be wearing.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks amazing!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

What an outfit!!!! Love those shoes!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love um......


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I Love It!


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

The shoes complete that outfit!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know you need a hat to complete the outfit now:jol:


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> You know you need a hat to complete the outfit now:jol:


I made a crown

I took a dollar tree trash can, cut out the bottom and cut 8 long spikes about halfway down. I then hit each spike with the heat gun letting it fold over sorta like a jester's cap. I then painted it black, put orange ping pong balls on the tips and ran a 1/2" strip of orange duct tape around the bottom.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woo hoo! Picture, please!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll try to remember to do it when I get crafting in a couple hours


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome look! The Pumpkin King Lives!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Now that is a all around total package for a costume! Very snazzy!!!!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's the mask and crown.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you'd never suspect the crown started out as a trash can from Dollar Tree!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

given the low cost of it, I might make a tutorial on it in the future


----------



## Sirius (Jul 18, 2009)

Looking good! If you have a really hard time finding shoelaces, you might pick up some orange paracord at an army surplus store, usually about 9 cents a foot. Just cut to length and gently heat a half inch on each end with a lighter.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You can also stick the tip of a black Sharpie in the wing tips holes to accentuate the design more..if you wish.


----------

